# College Football



## drdillard (Sep 15, 2012)

Any place in Guadalajara that carries US College football on TV? 
I am particularly interested in the Tennessee vs. Florida game 9/15/12 being broadcast on US ESPN @ 5:00 p.m. in Guadalajara.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

drdillard said:


> Any place in Guadalajara that carries US College football on TV?
> I am particularly interested in the Tennessee vs. Florida game 9/15/12 being broadcast on US ESPN @ 5:00 p.m. in Guadalajara.


Try Bienvenidos al sitio corporativo oficial de Grupo Caliente® this place.


----------

